# Clon Valvular del Fender 5f1



## Keithray (Dic 7, 2017)

Hola a tod@s, despues de hacer el Fender 5e3 tengo casi terminado el 5F1, pero he querido dandole una variacion utilizando valvulas rusas, en decir la rectificadora es una 6P5S, equivalente a la 6X5GT (450 v en catodo) y EZ 35, para el previo la 6N2P quivalenta a la 12AX7 y para potencia la  6P6P equivalente a la 6V6, lo primero y como es logico he tenido que variar la alimentacion de filamentos pues las tres valvula foncionan a 6,3 V, al hacer las prebas, solo con la rectificadora puesta me mosquea que al medir voltajes me mosquea que en el primer condensador tengo los 450 v, normal creo por la rectificadora, pero al medir en los diferentes puntos, segundo, tercer con densador, resistencias de la primera y segunda valvula siempre obtengo el mismo voltaje de 450 v, he repasado todo el montaje y esta correcto, esto es normal al no tener puestas las otras valvulas, me da miedo ponerlas y que revienten son del año 74, tampoco he conectado el trafo de salida por si acaso, os dejo el diagrama del circuito
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2017)

Es lógico , al no tener las válvulas funcionando y no haber ningún consum , tenés 450 Vdc hasta el final. 

Fijate que sólo hay válvulas y capacitores de por medio:

Ver el archivo adjunto 162183


----------



## Keithray (Dic 7, 2017)

Llevas razón ésto de la edad que malo es se te olvidan hasta las cosas de párbulos, muchas gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2017)

.


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 8, 2017)

Nunca debes probar sin carga, debes tener todo conectado, la fuente está diseñada para entregar la tensión de régimen *con carga*, corres el riesgo de estropear la rectificadora, y/o los capacitores de filtro.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Keithray (Oct 24, 2018)

Bueno lo he tenido parado un cierto tiempo, lo he retomado y efectivamente con carga bajan los voltajes, sigo sin el trafo de salida, tengo uno de un 5e3 pero es Push-Pull se que si lo pongo no sonara adecuadamente pero me imagino que para medir nuevamente voltajes con carga podra servir, lo unico que como es para dos valvulas con solo conectar el cable de una de ellas servira o me lo cargare
Gracias
Os adjunto unas fotos del mueble que esta terminado y del chasis


----------

